
Machine Learning Can Extend Life of Flash Storage - jonbaer
http://www.informationweek.com/cloud/cloud-storage/machine-learning-can-extend-life-of-flash-storage-paper-finds/d/d-id/1326556
======
SixSigma
What we used to call "predictive statistics" now has the magic name "machine
learning" applied.

